
Investing or Gambling, What’s the Difference? - skhatri11
http://blog.instavest.com/investing-or-gambling-whats-the-difference
======
GeorgeOrr
As Warren Buffet said:

"In the short term the market is a popularity contest; in the long term it is
a weighing machine."

So to answer the question posed, if you are trying to make money off guesses
about who wins the popularity contest - that's gambling. If you are trying to
asses which company to be a part owner of, to meet your own particular
financial goals (income, growth, etc) - that's investing.

